# Elsword - Feita Village



## HansZimmer

This piece, which has been posted in the Talkclassical best videogame soundtrack award, has been composed for the the videogame Elsword.

You can rate it with the poll, if you want.


----------



## HansZimmer

Closed. Result: (1*1 + 3*1 + 5*1) / 3 = 3


----------

